# CWS' Tex-Mex black beans



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2019)

CWS' Tex-Mex Black Beans

Caveat: These are made to taste. No measurements

Ingredients:

2-3 c cooked and drained black beans
tamari sauce (ratio of tamari:cocoa ~3:1)
Dark cocoa powder
Jalapeno 
garlic
cayenne pepper (scant - to taste)
Zapata
Mexican oregano

Simmer for 15-20 minutes over low.

Top with fresh cilantro, grated lime zest, Franks' Hot Sauce, poached each.

I will take leftover beans and make Tex-Mex style black bean hummus using lime juice, toasted pepitos, avocado oil, and some tahini.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2019)

CWS, what is "zapata"? I tried googling and didn't find anything to do with food. Okay, I found links to two recipes, but the sites weren't responding.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 3, 2019)

taxlady said:


> CWS, what is "zapata"? I tried googling and didn't find anything to do with food. Okay, I found links to two recipes, but the sites weren't responding.



That one got me, too. But, I live in Texas, not Canada. Half of that recipe makes no sense to me. Sorry Taxxy, I love ya', but this one went over my head. 

The cocoa is more Mex than Tex. 

CD


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2019)

Espazato (sorry., a bit sleep deprived--spelling). As indicated, I don't measure, I just try to hit the tamari-cocoa-spice ratio. poached EGG. I sometimes make a breakfast salad with grated cheese, black olives, sour cream, and guac., pico de gallo, chopped green onions.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 3, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That one got me, too. But, I live in Texas, not Canada. Half of that recipe makes no sense to me. Sorry Taxxy, I love ya', but this one went over my head.
> 
> The cocoa is more Mex than Tex.
> 
> CD




Ooooops. Named Taxxy as the recipe poster. My bad. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 3, 2019)

You must be talking about epazote, something I like so much that I grow it hydroponically in the off season.  It's a classic combo with black beans.


Epazote, needs trimming again. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> You must be talking about epazote, something I like so much that I grow it hydroponically in the off season.  It's a classic combo with black beans.
> 
> 
> Epazote, needs trimming again. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


Yup, that's it. I can't seem to grow it, but I do okay with the dried I order online.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 4, 2019)

Have you ever had the fresh, CWS?  The dried is nothing like it - like dried basil compared to fresh.  And the stuff I have is *Oaxaca Red Epazote* - something that I found several years ago at trade winds fruit (it doesn't get that dark red under fluorescent light), and I had never seen it before.  And a funny thing about it - when I trim it off that overgrown hydroponics plant several times in the winter, I take it up to the local Mexican Grocery, and get a little something for it.  The first time the owner saw it, he couldn't believe it- he said something like "Where you get this?"  It looked like he was going to have an orgasm when he smelled it! He said that was "the good stuff", and you can't even get it in a lot of markets in Mexico.  He was thrilled to get it, and he couldn't wait to see the reaction of his chef (he has a restaurant in the back of the store, too) when he shows it to him.

If you want some seeds to try again, let me know.  I save seeds every couple of years, though usually I just clone it for the hydroponics, then again to put outside in the spring.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Have you ever had the fresh, CWS?  The dried is nothing like it - like dried basil compared to fresh.  And the stuff I have is *Oaxaca Red Epazote* - something that I found several years ago at trade winds fruit (it doesn't get that dark red under fluorescent light), and I had never seen it before.  And a funny thing about it - when I trim it off that overgrown hydroponics plant several times in the winter, I take it up to the local Mexican Grocery, and get a little something for it.  The first time the owner saw it, he couldn't believe it- he said something like "Where you get this?"  It looked like he was going to have an orgasm when he smelled it! He said that was "the good stuff", and you can't even get it in a lot of markets in Mexico.  He was thrilled to get it, and he couldn't wait to see the reaction of his chef (he has a restaurant in the back of the store, too) when he shows it to him.
> 
> If you want some seeds to try again, let me know.  I save seeds every couple of years, though usually I just clone it for the hydroponics, then again to put outside in the spring.


Yes, I have had fresh...nothing like it. I just have to make due with what I can get online here in BFN. Sigh.


----------

